# Hot dogs with onion powder



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would still avoid it altogether. Why risk it, when there are so many more products that are safer?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I would think the amount of onion actually in it would be minuscule especially after its been processed down to onion powder. It is a treat for training and not food for long term. I don't see it as a problem, especially with a standard. I would still use it as a training treat.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i avoid alliums all together for my dogs. but that doesn't stop max, my male cairn, from grabbing onions i drop on the floor when cooking.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I would not hesitate to feed my dogs all natural chicken hot dogs. I can't imagine that a little onion powder would hurt them.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Great, thanks for your replies everyone.


----------

